# Update



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I am amazed at the fact that over 50 percent of people who purchase chart chips do not go online and register them. With them carrying a 1 year freshest data I would assume you would take it out of the box and go straight to updating it because you never know how long it was sitting in a warehouse or shelf.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Well I did a update and found that a ton of stuff folks had submitted was flat out wrong. People posting submerged bridges and such when there is nothing. I've wasted plenty of time looking for stuff folks added and most was a joke. I just want the lake maps and even though many are outdated/wrong depths listed that really is all I want.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

We apologize for inconsists you are seeing. If you see something that is wrong on a map email the lat./long to [email protected] and they will look into it and get it corrected.


----------

